# 10lb bass @ burr oak



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

was reading my ohio outdoor news and in the fishing reports section it says a 10 pounder was caught durning a tourney there and then released....holy crap!!! someone from ohio can make the lunker page in bass magazine now!!

anyone know bout this? wonder if he won the tourney??


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I had a thread on this few weeks ago , and We couldnt get it truely confirmed.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> I had a thread on this few weeks ago , and We couldnt get it truely confirmed.


sry didnt see it. unreal if true.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah I would of loved to seen a pic of that thing if true


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

About 10 yrs ago or so, there was a 10 caught at Wolf Run. I believe I seen another one before that on the lunker page of Bassmaster from Wolf Run also. They are there..... just hiding


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

i have only ever saw one from ohio on bass lunker page. caught from an aep pond


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i remember the wolf run one from lunker page...ive always wanted to go there. seems like the campground is sweet, and my boat's a wolf run cadillac(18ftjon w/9.9yamaha). I'll get there sooner or later...maybe this year i'll make the journy from columbus


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

never have stayed there but the campground looks real nice


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

If there is any place in ohio I've fished Burr Oak could produce a ten pounder


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive seen a 9 lber come from there about 8-9 years ago, My Buddy caught it during a Catfish tournament on a Bluegill Head.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Rainer Wolf, try Wolf Run in the Fall, we were there about 8 years back in November filming some of the lake that was exposed by low water. It just so happened, my buddy was in the back of the boat filming shoreline and got to watch me catch a 4 pounder!! Way to cool. Not 50 yds down the bank I picked up a 2 pounder. all on tape. all that work filming shoreline, and going home and memorizing it, now they have side imaging and gps..... geezow!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you want a big bass I would personally suggest Wolf Run. I was fishing for stocked rainbows a few springs back there. I was reeling up a trout and a monster bass came whipping out of the weed bed and inhaled this trout like it was a fathead minnow and broke my line it one swoop. Mind you that these trout are cookie cutter 12 inch fish. I do not fish for bass but that fish had to be pushing 10 pounds. By far the biggest bass that I have ever seen in Ohio!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

ODNR used to say that the next state record would come outta Burr Oak. 
Those guys know what they are talkin about. ZZzzzzzaaapppppp!


----------

